# Change the lightroom language from german to english on Mac OS



## matthiasrichter (May 4, 2011)

Hi!

I want to work with a assistant device: Motibodo Board from DQ Studios. Motibodo needs Lightroom in english language, but I am based in germany and so like most germans my OS is in German.

Windows Users can change the language very easily in the Preferences, but than do not work on mac.

Also the Lightroom installation seems to choose the language by its own...

Can anybody help me?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2011)

Hi Matthias, welcome to the forum!

There are a couple of unofficial undocumented tricks you can try:

Option 1—go to System preferences > Language and change English to the main language, open LR, and then immediately change it back to your native language ready for opening other software in that language. The language setting is set at the time of opening a program, so it’ll stick until the next time you open Lightroom. For those who prefer an easier option, there’s a small donationware application which can do that automatically. I have no affiliation with the company, but it appears to do the job nicely. http://www.tj-hd.co.uk/en-gb/languageswitcher/

Option 2—go to the application, right click and choose Show Package Contents, and navigate through Contents > Resources to find the .lproj folder for your language and delete or rename it. That will force Lightroom to open in English until you next install a Lightroom update.


----------



## matthiasrichter (May 4, 2011)

Hi Victoria,

tanks a lot, I love you 

This app (language switcher) works great, even it does some crazy things with my normal keyboard, but I can switch back if I want to export some files.

Thank also for doing DQ Support 

I will write something in my blog about this great support.

www.hochzeitsfotograf-matthias-richter.de


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2011)

Always a pleasure!  Stick around - we've got a great team here always happy to help.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 4, 2011)

I answered you on the Adobe u2u forum as well but here goes again:

Select the Lr application icon in the apps folder on your Mac and use Get Info with Lr closed. 




I unselected all the languages except German (you would uncheck all except English)in the Language panel of info then you get 





I presume this will work in reverse to get English Lr on a German language computer.
Do the reverse to get back to your native language


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2011)

Geoff, that only works on Leopard, not Snow Leopard.  Apple changed it.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 4, 2011)

I knew I was pointing Matthias to the right person, Victoria 

Thanks for your help!

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 5, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Geoff, that only works on Leopard, not Snow Leopard.  Apple changed it.



Oh, poop!! :crazy: :disgusted:

Another reason not to update!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 5, 2011)

LOL!  Is this where I admit I looked it up in my own book?  I can't remember everything either!!


----------

